# First Harvest day !!!



## DivineApegrowing (Apr 2, 2022)

First grow, watched YouTube, used fox farm nutrients, and black strap molasses , 
Seeds were autos from fast buds, OG Skunk and big bud and a freebie kiwi x kiwi from automatically delicious. Doing a wet trim, then placing trimmed buds inside of a hanging dry rack. 











Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Apr 3, 2022)

Looks nice. Good luck on the dry and cure. Anxious to hear a smoke report in a week or 3..


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 3, 2022)

Congratulations!

enjoy that harvest!

nothing like partaking of the fruits of one’s own labor

what do the aromas smell like?


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 3, 2022)

Nice job my friend and welcome to the Passion.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 3, 2022)

Great job on your harvest. Your buds look great. Are you hang drying or using a rack? Also interested like Big on what it smells like. Thats actually my favorite part. Good luck on your dry and cure and let us know when you try a little sample


----------



## DivineApegrowing (Apr 3, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> enjoy that harvest!
> 
> ...


Thank you, The big bud og smells like a sweet tootsie roll, with a hint of gassy odor, the kiwi... OMG it smells the best, smells exactly as the name says, kiwi with added skunky flavor, and the OG skunk smells the dankest, no sweetness, more of a gassy , earthy, skunky smell.


----------



## DivineApegrowing (Apr 3, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Great job on your harvest. Your buds look great. Are you hang drying or using a rack? Also interested like Big on what it smells like. Thats actually my favorite part. Good luck on your dry and cure and let us know when you try a little sample


Thank you for all the good luck, I’m currently using a dry rack keeping humidity around 60, and heat around 60-65, I’m hoping for a 7-8 day dry but I won’t stress if it’s longer the buds are pretty fat so that’s expected. The smells are amazing, Big bud smells like a sweet tootsie roll, kiwi smells just like kiwis with gassy aroma, skunk smells stinky just like a dirty skunk, very earthy, gassy and skunky.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 3, 2022)

The way you describe it, I can almost smell it! Congrats on the fruits of your labor.


----------



## pute (Apr 3, 2022)

Nice job


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 3, 2022)

Dang!


----------



## Airbone (Apr 3, 2022)

Nice job!


----------



## bombtombadll (Apr 3, 2022)

Work of art.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 3, 2022)

Should of set it by a bud light bottle.


----------



## DoingMyBest (Apr 4, 2022)

Beautiful! Great job!


----------

